# Whats in your vest?!?!?



## Nitro (Mar 13, 2006)

Starting lineup calls for the '06 Season.

What are yall gonna tote??


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2006)

No pictures but starting calls will be 2 Trax pots, slate and aluminum.  A Scott's Cutter Box.  Several diaphrams including my favorite Tantilizer.  And my old stand by, the Loftis Crystal Screamer pot.


----------



## Goat (Mar 13, 2006)

a can of Grizzly Wintergreen


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll have my Scott's Cutter, Woodhaven Cherry Classic Crystal, Woodhaven Legend series aluminum, crow call, owl hooter, strikers, diaphragms and my Knight and Hale fighting purrs (don't laugh, I nearly had two gobblers run over me because of these things  ) , my Primos real wing and my new Cherokee blow up decoys. That's all !!!!!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 13, 2006)

agarr, what are those two long boxes you have in that pic?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 13, 2006)

Lamar Williams paddle and box
Darrin Dawkins aluminum pot
Another secret aluminum pot
QB Eradicator slate
QB Snuff Can
Turkey Wing
FF dekes, Hen and Jake
DaddyPaul custom made diaphragms!
More stuff crammed in there but this will be the starting line up!


----------



## GADAWGS (Mar 13, 2006)

one box call
two friction calls
a mouth call or two
Alan Sentell trumpet
Matt McClain tube
THERMACELL


----------



## gobbler10ga (Mar 13, 2006)

Mines full of sawdust right now


----------



## captainhook (Mar 13, 2006)

I could tell you but I'd have to kill you!


----------



## jcarter (Mar 13, 2006)

screamin green old boss hen, screamin green pro triple, lohmans #825 scratch box, lynch's box, homemade snuff can. crow call. wear a 3 pocket fanny pack, no vest. gotta travel light in these hills.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 13, 2006)

Jody, you must have about 50 pockets in your vest.

I've got about 5 different diaphrams I'll take, one of my old slate calls, one of my box calls (not sure which one), one of my glass or aluminum calls, wenge and osage strikers for sure and maybe an iron wood striker, a couple of hen dekes, a can of skoal wintergreen pouches (makes it wasy to use diaphrams), and my thermacell.


----------



## pnome (Mar 13, 2006)

1 diaphram
1 box
1 push-pull
1 owl hoot
1 crow
and a whole lotta hope.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 13, 2006)

DP

So what happened on your hunt with Lamar ???


Andy, no way you carry 9 pots in your vest !..........


----------



## Nitro (Mar 13, 2006)

Gadget, 

I only carry a Paddle Call, Slate, Glass (or Crystal) and an Aluminum call (probably the Dawkins)........and a tube call

The other calls will make the ride and get used....

I try not to carry too much, but somehow always have a load to haul in.

Heck I didn't even show the Trumpet calls, Scratch boxes, crow calls, ammo,  binoculars, extra gloves, headnets, water bottles, etc,etc,


----------



## Hawghead (Mar 13, 2006)

Irving whitt box
scotts cutter
Darrin Dawkins aluminum
Cane creek slate
Andy Kaiser aluminum
legacy mouth call
gibson crow
ron clough super owl hooter
hs gobble call
thermacell
TP


----------



## Nitro (Mar 13, 2006)

Hawghead, 

You have great taste in Custom calls........

I know they give me an advantage. What say you?!?


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 13, 2006)

I will rotate various calls as the season progresses.
I keep in my vest.
2 pots
1 box call
3 strikers
1 push button
crow call
owl hoot
turkey wing
gloves/facemask
extra shells
limb pruners
water/granola bar
a deke or 2
slick stick
turkey tote bag
range finder


----------



## gobblingghost (Mar 13, 2006)

Let's see how much I can remember.
6 pot calls from Alex Williams 
Gobblingghost handmade mouth calls
Gobblingghost handmade Shotgun Shell Yelpers
Longbox from Pine Ridge Game Calls
Box call from Bob Harwell
Box Call from Benny Briggs
Scratchbox and tube call from Kenny Morgan
Possiblely A Scratch Box from "Blindhog" 
Two Thermacells
A bunch of strikers from Alex Williams and Harold Folwer


----------



## blindhog (Mar 13, 2006)

Ghost that ain't no vest you carry...it's a suitcase!!  

Working on some hickory with mahogany sound lid scratch boxes tomorrow.... 

My VEST:

TOILET PAPER
THERMACEL
water
two Alex Williams pot calls
Sla-tex pot
9 custom made strikers
either turtle shell slate or jet slate
pine ridge little box
Camp Caller 7" box
scratch boxes (by me  )
Quaker Boy clover shape diaphrams

That's for opening day.  I have more calls to be rotated for later hunts...


----------



## Tom chaser (Mar 13, 2006)

Crow call, Hooter, One Southland Pro Series Diaphram, Primos Power Crystal, Primos Gobble Tube, Pretty Boy, Lots Of Striking Paper


----------



## brinkf350 (Mar 13, 2006)

*In My Vest?*

Everything but the KITCHEN SINK!


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 13, 2006)

brinkf350 said:
			
		

> Everything but the KITCHEN SINK!


  You beat me to it. If Im in the mountains I try and go light, 2 friction calls(glass & slate), 1 box call, tube call,several mouth calls, and 2 locators. Extra shells ,facemask & gloves.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 13, 2006)

Man, I thought I was bad! I think some of you guys may have a heavier vest than me.......................lol.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 13, 2006)

More than I can carry.  A selection of Woodhaven mouth calls.  Woodhaven cherry crystal and slate.  Cody drop dead series slate and glass call.  DOUG CAMP box calls.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 13, 2006)

SheldonMOAC said:
			
		

> More than I can carry. A selection of Woodhaven mouth calls. Woodhaven cherry crystal and slate. Cody drop dead series slate and glass call. DOUG CAMP box calls.


 

Hey, what u doing up this late? don't you have some meetings early in the morning?


Were heading out in the morning. I'll call ya.


Good luck this weekend in AL.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 14, 2006)

This isn't all of them.  But definitely the ones I like the best and will carry at all times.

Triune Box
Andy Kaiser Copper (that thing is awesome)
Woodhaven Cherry Classic Crystal
Osage Orange Slate that I made
Cocobolo Aluminum that I made
Two Woodhaven laminate strikers and one purpleheart that I made.
I'll also have two Jim Pollard Woodhaven mouth calls that I discovered this year and really like.
When I get it, I'll be carrying a Coa Slate by our own David Mills and I'm thinking about a Scott's Cutter after all the good stuff I've heard on this board.

Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## Nitro (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Mar 14, 2006)

*Here's what I carry in the Mossy Oak Super Elite Hybrid...*

Lamar Williams butternut paddle call (sometimes Steve Mann or Darrin Dawkins in place of Lamar)
Steve Mann cedar box call
Darrin Dawkins butternut box call
Darrin Dawkins aluminum call
Cody World Class slate call
L.F. (Frank) Cox blackwood trumpet call
Harry Burkett mahogany tube call
Woodhaven mouth calls (comp. hornet and copperhead)
Darrell Gibson crow call
Jason Edney owl hooter (sometimes Rick Powell-Blue Ridge Calls)
Carry Lite hen decoy
Inner tube seat cushion (attached to back of vest)
box call chalk (in clear plastic tube), aluminum conditioning stone, and scuff pad for slate, extra velcro box call silencer
cigarette lighter and wet naps
Thermacell (and extra fuel)


----------



## hawglips (Mar 14, 2006)

Billy White's Hustlin Hen box, power crystal, southland snuff can, Billy Green's swamp cane yelper, home made wingbone, Ole Yeller, about a dozen mouth calls, Tony Reynolds aluminum on slate, aluminum, 6 strikers, chalk, sandpaper, turkey wing, extra gloves and facemask, canteen, compass, shells, bolt of camo, a few clothespins, Cutt N Paddle, and probably some more stuff I can't think of at the moment.

Hal


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2006)

A few diaphragms (3 or 4)
Martin Brothers Butternut scratch box
David Mills Zebrawood slate over slate w/ striker
Roberts Brothers Model 100 w/ strikers
2 spare strikers
crow call
owl hooter
hawk whistle
Woodpecker noise maker (really not a call is it?)
Chalk for the box
Scotchbrite pad
Bug Spray and/or Thermacell
Extra inflatable seat cushion
Small blind
Face nets (2)
Gloves (2 pair)
First Aid Kit
Water
Power Bar(s)
Map
Compass
A few extra shells
Waterproof matches (just in case)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh, I will also have my GPS


----------



## one more step (Mar 14, 2006)

Primos Box Cutter,hope it works never killed a turkey,scared off a few never  killed one


----------



## Son (Mar 14, 2006)

*Whats in your turkey vest?*

I don't have a vest and you guys are gadget nuts.

It's just camo'ed me, Lynch's box call, Shotgun and some shells. Oh, and snake boots.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 7, 2010)

alright its been 4 years.  What have you dropped and what have you added?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't use a vest. I carry about 10 mouthcalls and that's it for me.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> alright its been 4 years.  What have you dropped and what have you added?




Funny reading old threads like this and seeing the comments everyone made back then. 

If only the forum hadn't crashed, you could go back about 10yrs and read some really interesting posts.............


----------



## hawglips (Jan 7, 2010)

> Billy White's Hustlin Hen box, power crystal, southland snuff can, Billy Green's swamp cane yelper, home made wingbone, Ole Yeller, about a dozen mouth calls, Tony Reynolds aluminum on slate, aluminum, 6 strikers, chalk, sandpaper, turkey wing, extra gloves and facemask, canteen, compass, shells, bolt of camo, a few clothespins, Cutt N Paddle, and probably some more stuff I can't think of at the moment.



I've dropped the : 
power crystal, southland snuff can, Ole Yeller, Tony Reynolds aluminum on slate, aluminum, Cutt N Paddle.

I've added:
Ozark Custom Calls glass
SS Calls slate
Misfire longbox
Smokeys cane yelper
and switched out several of mouth calls and strikers


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 7, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Funny reading old threads like this and seeing the comments everyone made back then.
> 
> If only the forum hadn't crashed, you could go back about 10yrs and read some really interesting posts.............




No doubt.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 7, 2010)

was it a standard edition Bruce Wurth?  I like to dabble around the house with the southland can.  Actually, a pretty good call.



hawglips said:


> I've dropped the :
> power crystal, southland snuff can, Ole Yeller, Tony Reynolds aluminum on slate, aluminum, Cutt N Paddle.
> 
> I've added:
> ...


----------



## blindhog (Jan 7, 2010)

I carry a slate, glass, scratch box, scott's cutter, pine ridge box, tube, this year a trumphet.  water, slick stick, compass, TOILET PAPER, shells, knife.

And I hope a gobbler on the way out!!


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 8, 2010)

'Bout the same for me.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 8, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> was it a standard edition Bruce Wurth?  I like to dabble around the house with the southland can.  Actually, a pretty good call.



No, it was one of the cheap ones.  I could get a good sound from it about 1/3 the time, and never did get up the nerve to try to blow on it in front of a turkey.


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 8, 2010)

I've gone light and fast over the last few years. 1 box, 1 slate, a few diaphrams my gloves and mask. And I don't use a vest anymore, just a small fanny pack. I got tired of dragging all that stuff around the woods.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 8, 2010)

A box call made by MR Mike dugger 
about 10 mouth calls 
Two al holbert pot calls 
a home made owl hooter
a crow call
4 strikers
thermacell
sometimes a decoy
facemask and gloves
two extra shells
home made wingbone 
sometimes a HS throw up blind
multilool


----------



## boparks (Jan 8, 2010)

I like to be fairly light but I like a vest and to be comfottable

2 box calls
glass and slate call
2-3 strikers
crow call 
owl hooter
limb clippers
extra mask
extra gloves
tp



When in Montana or Texas
GPS 
Binocs
High pitched / loud boxes and crystal only
water
trail mix


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 8, 2010)

Too Much!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 8, 2010)

gobblinglawyer said:


> 'Bout the same for me.



I'd say you got a pretty good line-up to face the turkeys with.


----------



## RPolk (Jan 8, 2010)

Like most I have collected a bazillon pieces of Turkey attracting stuff. But over the past several years I've boiled it down to the following:

RSR Slate over Glass
Lynch's Foolproof Box 
Single Reed
Split Double Reed
Crow Call
Owl Hooter
Decoy

I also gave up the shotgun, and chase them with my Longbow. There's medication for that but, the voices help me find birds!


----------



## moose_200828 (Jan 10, 2010)

primos power crystal primos slat primos glass pot 11 diffrent mouth call knightnhale box call primos box cutter  the owl call crow call 5 different strikers 1 good compass a few dranks and decoys goodluc everyone


----------



## outdoorgirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Without dragging everything out I'll try to recall whats in my vest...

Head net/face mask
Gloves
Crow call
Owl call
Gobbler tube
Sweet hen slate
Ol' Yeller slate
Lynch fool proof box call
My fav strikers
extra shells
couple decoys
a diaphram that I dont know how to use LOL

I think that about covers it.


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Jan 10, 2010)

you think this is enough?...there will most likely be a few more pot call's in there come opening day and i'll run every call till i find what a tom wants to hear if they have lock jaw


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Jan 15, 2010)

Hawghead said:


> Irving whitt box
> scotts cutter
> Darrin Dawkins aluminum
> Cane creek slate
> ...



most important thing in that mans pack


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 26, 2018)

the good ole days


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 26, 2018)

DayBreak Ceramic, Aluminum, slate pots
Clint Corder Osage Crystal
Tom Teaser box
Harrison Osage hoot n stick
Walnut Haint gobble
4 different DayBreak strikers 
Gloves X2
Face mask x2
5 tss#9 3 will go into gun once at property.
Misfire Osage Trumpet
Pocket knife it's cheap Gerber incase I need it.
Tom Teaser crow call.
5 mouth calls Tom Teasers
Chalk/sandpaper/scotch pad
Thermocell 
One refill for thermocell fuel/pad


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 26, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> the good ole days



You aren't kidding. I lived for the forum back then. Lots of knowledge gone (some voluntarily, some not). 

My vest is rather light these days. 1 box call, 1 trumpet, 2 mouth calls.

Thermocell, water, and wet wipes (TP is for the birds)


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 26, 2018)

3 mouth calls. Don't bother with a vest anymore.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 26, 2018)

Gut_Pile said:


> You aren't kidding. I lived for the forum back then. Lots of knowledge gone (some voluntarily, some not).
> 
> My vest is rather light these days. 1 box call, 1 trumpet, 2 mouth calls.
> 
> Thermocell, water, and wet wipes (TP is for the birds)



Your exactly right! When the forum was the thing I looked forward to looking at every evening. 

I dont Even use a vest anymore, my “fanny pack” has a few mouth calls, a box call, a slate and a thermacell. Less is more.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 26, 2018)

Went to the Tom Teaser ,Lynch box call,Mountainside  Glass /Slate,3 Strikers ,4 mouth calls and a water bottle. Room for gloves, 2 face mask,shells,crow call and hang thermacell on the side. FAT BOY cushion home made straps. Same thing year after year.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 26, 2018)

Lynch Fool Proof or a Pat Strawser box. Once in awhile a Doug Camp, Lynch Jet Slate, some Primos slate with two different strikers, a mouth call or two.

ThermaCell with a spare pad and butane, bottle of water, compass, gloves, headnet, 2 extra shotgun shells, TP


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 28, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> the good ole days





Gut_Pile said:


> You aren't kidding. I lived for the forum back then. Lots of knowledge gone (some voluntarily, some not).
> 
> My vest is rather light these days. 1 box call, 1 trumpet, 2 mouth calls.
> 
> Thermocell, water, and wet wipes (TP is for the birds)






SC Hunter said:


> Your exactly right! When the forum was the thing I looked forward to looking at every evening.
> 
> I dont Even use a vest anymore, my “fanny pack” has a few mouth calls, a box call, a slate and a thermacell. Less is more.



Definitely the "good ole days" and definitely a lot of good people missing these days. I really wish the ones in power would set up an appeal process for the ban. Not everyone that has been banned deserved it.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 28, 2018)

Mike McNally cedar short box
Olin Humprey cedar scratch box
Olin slate
Olin ceramic
Misfire aluminum
Roberts Brothers wormy chestnut glass
Gibson crow call
multiple strikers from Olin, Misfire, Jack Scott, Harold Fowler
3 mouth calls from Rut & Strut
Tube call I had made from a piece of Tulip wood
a cane yelper 
couple extra shells
water bottle and wet wipes

when hunting the mountains I add a space blanket, $1 poncho, safety whistle, light stick and fire starter. I slipped and fell once when following a gobbler around a ridge. Laid on my back for a hour though I had hurt my back but was finally able to get up and go on. Hunting alone in deep woods does require some safety precautions especially at my young age of 59 now. Sounds like a lot but really isn't and I feel I have what I need.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 28, 2018)

1. Custom made box by Drewpatt
2. Custom pot slate by Drewpatt
3. Knight n Hale Aluminum Pot
4. An assortment of mouth calls
5. Crow call
6. Owl call (but it's time for an upgrade)
7. Snacks and drinks and TP

Snake boots down south, comfortable hiking boots in the mountains


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 28, 2018)

I have a literal closet of Turkey gear but now I just have 4-5 mouth calls one trumpet around my neck and that’s it. No more vest for me


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 28, 2018)

Whatever I say will change after the first couple days.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 28, 2018)

I'll carry a broke in mouth call and several more that I am breaking in. I'll also have a couple pot calls but probably 4 strikers, an owl and a crow call and I am set. I use to take a sack full of calls but now believe it a little silly for me. I don't think that I have ever failed on a gobbler because I didn't have the right call.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 28, 2018)

2 shotgun shells.

Slate or glass and two strikers.

Box Cutter.

Owl Hooter. (early season)

Chalk. Sand paper.

I don't have a vest. 
Use my pockets and a butt pad that straps around your waist
and pull it twixt' your legs when you sit.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> 3 mouth calls. Don't bother with a vest anymore.



3 identical Steve Kinder Havocs in my pocket.  Maybe a crow call...no vest for me either.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 1, 2018)

Gut_Pile said:


> You aren't kidding. I lived for the forum back then. Lots of knowledge gone (some voluntarily, some not).
> 
> My vest is rather light these days. 1 box call, 1 trumpet, 2 mouth calls.
> 
> Thermocell, water, and wet wipes (TP is for the birds)





Mexican Squealer said:


> 3 mouth calls. Don't bother with a vest anymore.





SC Hunter said:


> Your exactly right! When the forum was the thing I looked forward to looking at every evening.
> 
> I dont Even use a vest anymore, my “fanny pack” has a few mouth calls, a box call, a slate and a thermacell. Less is more.



I haven't use a vest in years


----------



## Gadget (Feb 1, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> the good ole days



Yes the good ole days........long gone.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 1, 2018)

Gadget said:


> Yes the good ole days........long gone.



u ain't kidding hope life has been treating you well Rick


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 1, 2018)

Some rickety ole junk. Slate calls that wouldn't call in a deaf bobcat. Two good ones hanging on a belt loop. Bunch of nasty mouth calls that are worn out and 3 or 5 diseases growing on them. One I can't use worth a flip. Some holey net gloves and one pair of cold gloves. More than likely last years half drank water bottle. Bark from every tree I sat against last year. Some dried blood. Enough shotgun shells with the shot size worn off them to start a war. Enough strikers to use a chopsticks in case the war is with N. Korea. Two masks I butchered up. And a lot of good memories in that ole cotton dish rag junk vest from about 1994.


----------

